# CHE and wood



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey all!
I was very inspired by the talk of vivariums the other day and went to work designing my own. Right now my main concern is the fire safety of having a CHE lamp in close proximity to wood.








So the idea is to have a sunken-in wire cage within the top board to hold the CHE in. I will be using a ceramic lamp to house the bulb. Is this safe? Do I need to have more distance between the wood and the bulb?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Ack! I fell asleep early and didn't get to look up designs!

But, I have have hutch/vivarium now. It's made of wood. The CHEs are no problem.

In my hutch, the top 12" is a "heat/light deck." Essentially, the CHE lamps and lamp rest on a wire grid (in my case, I used some fencing I had left over from another project) and are accessible by a hinged lid.

If you look in my photos, there's a picture of my prototype hutch. The top foot has all the heating and lighting hidden from view and not accessible to other pets and children.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Very smart! I'm not particularly concerned about safety in accessibility considering I'm the only one in my room  

The hutch I've designed is 50cm tall (about a foot and two thirds), and with wood walls I don't expect Reggie to climb up to the wire caging anytime soon. Either way I'm very happy to know I'm not creating a fire hazard!


----------

